# Where Please



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

i want to know where also, around chicago.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Ummm Dubai has some great sandboarding...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

google is your friend...

SANDBOARD MAGAZINE - LOCATIONS - International Sandboarding.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you TJ!!!:thumbsup:  .

So cool for you to give me google. Wonderful idea. Not sure why it worked for you and not for me; but I don't care now. It's great because maybe there is still time. That is if I can steal it from my class schedule. I will have clinicals 16 hours/week starting next Monday. That's besides all the lab work and exams we have pretty much every day. I aint complainin' though. When it's all done I'll be able to come by some extra scrill' for any thing and any place--knowattImean? 

By the way, what's with the "seafood dinner"? 'We talking Sashimi here or battered and deep-fried or what? 

Great to hear from you guys and ThankX.

Mooney (aka: Ali'ci'a)


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I'm about to go hit up the Long Island Dunes this weekend! Can't wait to get on my board and go about 15 feet!


----------

